# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Hardware

## bdphd

I am configuring  a couple of servers to run the data warehouse DBMS. I am investigating number of processors and different levels of hardware cache. Does anyone have any resources, studies, white papers etc that talk about selecting specific configurations?

----------


## rmiao

Server vendors usually have spec tool on their web, can try there.

----------

